# Nerite snail poop



## Netti

How do you manage the maintenance of your tank regarding nerite poop. My goodness my nerite produces a lot of it.

I just recently had a betta death and want to be a lot more vigilant and rather prevent problems than treat them. 
I have a betta, Fynn, in a 10 gallon planted tank, and a couple of weeks ago got myself a nerite snail, Nero. Nero is super busy keeping my glass sparkling and he is also super busy producing waste. lol

For the first two weeks I have been using my aquarium-turkey-baster siphoning it all up until my son mentioned that it should be good fertilizer for my plants.

It kind of makes sense to me, but I wondered how you guys manage it with your tanks?


----------



## christinamac

My Nerite is a poop machine too. I vacuum up whatever is unsightly to look at or what is in bare areas of the tank where plants won't benefit from it much.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Welcome to the algae eater owner dilemma.. which out ways the other: having to clean algae by hand or having to clean up poop tons of poop.
I had 2 nerites in a 55g that was originally well planted below water and did weekly water changes to deal with poop. I could do 2 water changes a day (5g bucket worth) and still have poo! 
Eventually I tried to move 1 nerite to another tank to clean but the betta in there wasn't sharing and killed him :c I rehomed the other shortly after.
The tank is more like a pond now-i don't really look into the tank but more enjoy the large riparium above it so I don't care about algae.


----------



## Netti

christinamac said:


> My Nerite is a poop machine too. I vacuum up whatever is unsightly to look at or what is in bare areas of the tank where plants won't benefit from it much.


That makes sense! A few weeks ago I answered a local add for bunches of different kinds of aquarium plants but never heard back. Still planning on getting more plants for ground cover.  Thank you for your reply christinamac! 



Aqua Aurora said:


> Welcome to the algae eater owner dilemma.. which out ways the other: having to clean algae by hand or having to clean up poop tons of poop.
> I had 2 nerites in a 55g that was originally well planted below water and did weekly water changes to deal with poop. I could do 2 water changes a day (5g bucket worth) and still have poo!
> Eventually I tried to move 1 nerite to another tank to clean but the betta in there wasn't sharing and killed him :c I rehomed the other shortly after.
> The tank is more like a pond now-i don't really look into the tank but more enjoy the large riparium above it so I don't care about algae.


Ha ha, thanks Aqua Aurora. Maybe I should have named my Nerite "Moo" lol.


----------



## christinamac

Netti I am so envious of your Betta! He's so beautiful and adorable! I love his coloration. :-D


----------



## Netti

Thanks Christinamac! My son's GF just mentioned this morning he reminds her of Chocolate Morning Glories.


----------



## kitkat67

No snail poops like a full-sized mystery snail. I have a bare-bottom tank and after a week it looks like I have substrate. At least the plants love it.


----------



## Netti

kitkat67 said:


> No snail poops like a full-sized mystery snail. I have a bare-bottom tank and after a week it looks like I have substrate. At least the plants love it.


Yikes! lol


----------



## NickAu

> No snail poops like a full-sized mystery snail.


Thats true they do poop a lot, I have 2 in my 2 foot Betta tank I also have an unknown number of trumpet snails, Snail poop fish poop all free fertilizer for my plants.

I do not vacuum my tank.


----------

